# MUST READ - Lead ban on youth ATVs



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

OH my is all i can say.
http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/5/238...Ban-Stops-Youth-ATV-and-Motorcycle-Sales.aspx

A deadline is fast approaching on February 10 that could potentially be deadly for the youth motorcycle and ATV market. In less than two weeks, the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act of 2008, enacted August 14 of last year, will go into effect and ban all products designed for children ages 12 or under which contain lead over specified limits. The Specialty Vehicle Institute of America and Motorcycle Industry Council are attempting to get an exemption for ATV and motorcycle parts. 

(Read the sidebar to see how you can help.)


Youth motorcycles and ATVs are included in the Act and OEMs will have to comply with testing and manufacturing regulations.
Regulations are outlined under Title I of the Act and sets the lead limit at “600 parts per million total lead content by weight for any part of the product.” That limit will drop to 300 ppm one year after the date of enactment and 100 ppm three years after unless deemed technologically unfeasible. 

The Act states that the CPSC will publish a rule providing guidance about a general exception for parts or components that are “not accessible to a child through normal and reasonably foreseeable use and abuse.” That description includes swallowing, mouthing, breaking, other children’s activity and product aging. We’re no lawyer firm, but his seems like a possible way for motorcycles and ATVs to find some relief, though delayed. 

To find out exactly what the ban means, we sent a list of questions to Taryn Sanchez, Senior Media Coordinator for the MIC, and this is what the Council had to say. 

*What exactly happens on Feb 10 for motorcycle dealers?* 
_"On February 10 large inventories of motorcycle and ATV products that present no health risk to children could be rendered retroactively illegal and future products prohibited from sale. These products may need to be destroyed resulting in severe hardship for dealers and manufacturers in the motorcycle industry. Along with the current state of the economy, this may be a hit that dealers and manufacturers will not be able to recover from."_

*Can older models still be sold? Used bikes?* 
_"New regulations will apply to all current inventory as well as future production at the commercial level._"

*Can replacement parts still be sold?* 
_"No, replacement and aftermarket parts and accessories will be included in the ban."_


Wheels are one of the possible target areas to contain lead. Manufacturers will have to fully test their machines in order to meet the tightening restrictions.
*What components contain the lead?* 
_"Motorcycle and ATV components containing lead include lead battery terminals, tire valve stems, fittings and connectors made with brass or copper alloys, brake and clutch levers, throttle controls, engine housings, carburetors made with aluminum alloys, steel fasteners, and frames or structural components made with steel alloys."_

*What are the OEMs doing to combat this? 
*_"MIC and SVIA, along with member company manufacturers, filed a petition for temporary exclusion of motorcycle and ATV products from the new lead regulations. We strongly encourage all stakeholders, dealers, and enthusiasts to support our petition by contacting the CPSC and their respective Members of Congress urging them to enact these temporary exclusions."_

*How long will an appeal process take if the ban sticks on Feb 10? How long before kid bikes can potentially be sold again?* 
_"There is no current timeline for petitions for permanent exclusions. If the temporary exclusions are not granted, it could be several months before any further action to petition permanent exclusions can commence."_

All of the Big Five manufacturers make a significant portion of their sales in the youth bracket. Can you imagine life without the Honda CRF50? Not only that but the 70, 80 and 100. Kawasaki’s ultra-popular KLX110 and the KX65, the only competition for KTM’s 65SX. Let’s not even get into the Orange lineup. The Austrian brand, which already escaped the beef-related ban, has more goodies to entice kids than Disneyland. The Boys in Blue have a wide-ranging TT-R lineup and Suzuki offers mini bikes and quads also. 


Will backyard racing become a pastime solely for adults?
“From this point on all products will need to be tested and certified,” says Suzuki Communication Manager, Glen Hansen. “Some of the stuff that may include traces of lead would be the wheels, as it helps provide a good seal for the tires, and possibly some of the other metals, I’m not totally sure. Though none of it could be ingested and it’s in such small levels that it would never affect children.” 

Keeping lead away from children is certainly a worthwhile concern which no industry bigwig or enthusiast parent will argue. However, unless lawmakers take a realistic look at the nature of ATVs and motorcycles, this blanket policy will be extremely disruptive in our already unstable economy. Obviously, losing the ability to sell motorcycles and ATVs to youths would be devastating, at least until the OEs can re-engineer the equipment to pass standards. 

Yamaha National Communications Manager, Bob Starr explains Yamaha’s approach like this. “We at Yamaha sent a release to our dealers this week asking them to stop selling any current or old TT-R50, TW50 and Raptor 50 models after February 10th when the law takes effect. Anything currently in the pipeline for those models will not be allowed to be sold after that date. We are seeking to get compliance for those models in the future. Also, as of February 10th, hang-tags and labels will be placed on all PW80, TT-R90, TT-R110, YZ85, Raptor 80, Raptor 90 and Grizzly 80 models explaining that are not for use by children under the age of 12 and production will continue on those as normal. We have our legal department doing all they can, but we need to comply with the law and ask the dealers do so as well.” 


Help keep our kids involved. Send your letter to as many legislators as you can.
Make sure to use the sidebar and write your own letter to the CPSC. You can also research your state and local representatives’ contact info and send them the same letter. If you don't already know how to contact your reps, use the following websites to find your state legislators and bookmark them for when the next issue arises. 

- US Congress Directory 
- US House of Representatives Directory
- US Senate Member Directory 

Official US Government Website 
www.usa.gov 

**** sakes the door knob to your kids room has lead in it!!!!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I went to the bike show today there was nothing for my boy to sit on his size!!! Go look at Suzuki, Honda, Yamaha, Ktm, Can-am, Kawasaki all of them took the youth stuff off the market. and no 2010 bf yet darn


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

They will not let us sale parts for them untill further notice...BS!!!! What their going to do is.....if they cut off parts eventually they will all go away.....atleast thats there thinking. We had to pull all of them off the floor. The sad thing is now we are stuck with about 8 NEW small atv's. I hope Kawie & Suzuki wanna buy them back.....they should make the government pay for the ones that the dealers have bought.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Should let parents decide what is good for thier kids.

If you ride a pedal bike fast enough AND like an idiot, you'll get just as hurt.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Heck that pedal bike has lead in it too like the rims, brake cables, brake levers, ext


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> Heck that pedal bike has lead in it too like the rims, brake cables, brake levers, ext


shhhhh, don't say that to loud or they'll be going after them next. That whole thing is stupid. If they are that concerned about our childrens safety, they should spend their time and resources on having the school buses retrofitted with seat belts. It is nothing more than big brother enforcing his will on a free people. (free people, yeah right, pfffft)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rediculous......... Bunch of Tree huggin jackasses.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> Rediculous......... Bunch of Tree huggin jackasses.


:rockn::rockn:


----------



## mtnman514 (Jan 4, 2009)

*web link covers all states*

www.tomself.com


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> It is nothing more than big brother enforcing his will on a free people. (free people, yeah right, pfffft)


You haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Fricken Jack***** anyway!!!!!!!!!! My kids will never get to have fun like I did.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

josh13 said:


> Fricken Jack***** anyway!!!!!!!!!! My kids will never get to have fun like I did.


yeah they will you'll just have to buy old used bikes and fix them up.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

**** start 'em out on big boy bikes!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> yeah they will you'll just have to buy old used bikes and fix them up.


but your not able to buy parts the law sed. hay I'm wondering if the silverware we eat off of has lead? the cheep ****. like the stuff a bachelor has after upgrading from plastic to impress a date!!


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> yeah they will you'll just have to buy old used bikes and fix them up.


Fix'em up I will. used parts are easy to find. when the parts are gone they'll just have to get bigger toys.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Everyone,
I know I rant from time to time about the political climate (i did on our old forum a lot) but these things are just the tip of what is to come.
We are swiftly moving toward a socialist republic. This is not debateable. It's fact.
Gov is taking over many private industry sectors. We're all in for a hard 4 years.
He wont be a 2 term president. The conservative pulse has been reawakened by the recent mortgage bailout announcement. This give us time to come back as the fiscally conservative party we once were in the 80's with President Reagan.

Sorry to the folks who dont want to read about this kinda stuff but you need to. It affects you, your family and everything around you. I'm very passionate about these things and VERY informed. When more and more people are informed with the FACTS, good things happen.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

well what the kids gonna write with in school,pencils got lead in them and a bigger chance of a kid eating one.i bet the school busses do too.this is a load of crap,aint no kid chewing on a battery post or rim.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ that's graphite in pencils. no lead at all!


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

why they call them lead pencils then dangit.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

sandman7655 said:


> why they call them lead pencils then dangit.


Probably cannot spell graphite.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

You know most of these bills are a good idea but they tack on so much crap on in small print it becomes a crap bill like this one. It started out good its a sound idea remove lead out of kids toys grate. Then they take it to the far end of the spectrum.

We as a hole need to wake up we can not idle by any more we need to acted on what we believe in freedom. 
No more of this back door bill stuff tack this on then ill vote for it crap.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> You know most of these bills are a good idea but they tack on so much crap on in small print it becomes a crap bill like this one. It started out good its a sound idea remove lead out of kids toys grate. Then they take it to the far end of the spectrum.
> 
> We as a hole need to wake up we can not idle by any more we need to acted on what we believe in freedom.
> No more of this back door bill stuff tack this on then ill vote for it crap.


 
Unfortionately there are way too many granola cruching, tree hugging, LL Bean buyin', Tilley hat wearing, trail hiking, OHV haters than us.

If we all spoke up, they would still only need 10% of them to beat us back down.

Sure, they take our $$ to build a trail, but as soon as one drunken dummy screams by and nearly runs over a family walking the kids & dog at 60MPH, they ban all of us and label everyone the same.

People get hurt cause they are stupid (or more likely drunk), going too fast, got more machine than they can handle, showing off (like me this weekend) and get hurt.

It's just like driving a car, motorcycle, sled, UTV or really any accident in general. Stupidity kills, the maching rarely has anything to do with it.

How many times have you heard of the stone sober driver, with a bike they've driving for years, going at a reasonalble rate of speed in good weather conditions, on a well maintenced machine, down a trail he knows, hitting a gate/going off trail and killing/hurting themselves?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't think they out number us. They just squeak louder, and as far as the rest. We need to do what the sledders did back in the 90s. Self govern. If some one is doing something wrong tell them so! I'm not saying to call the DNR but let them know the triple-F's (Fing Forest fairies) are trying to take this away because of you. and yes your more likely to get hurt or die getting to the trails then on them. they'll give anyone a DL now.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> I don't think they out number us. They just squeak louder


We are out #'d here and out $$'d too (we spend all $$'s on our toys....lol).


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

shoot around here it's the same thing over and over. You see A-Holes out on the trails or the "public" riding spots wreaking havoc, acting fools, littering to **** and back and setting eveything on fire. We had a car set on fire in teh middle of the creek! WTH for!
And if you dare say anything it's now you and yer buddy against 15 dipwads mostly drunk and ready to fight. It's completely stupid. 
Littering is a HUGE problem for my spot in the summer. HUGE problem.
So the few ruin in for us all. Like everywhere else. A**holes are like weeds. They are everywhere!


----------



## Mud Narc (Feb 5, 2009)

I think this is one of the problems with this country. They take to outside away from the kids and this makes them sit inside playing video games and watching TV all day and everyday. And everyone wonders why kids these days are all over weight and having medical problems. NOTHING TO DO AND NO SUN LIGHT. 

(Help a tree huger. PEE on them)


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, so they can have the worm feeling! lol that's so nice


----------



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah this sucks. I bought all the kids name brand stuff honda kawi and ktm so i could get parts. Now the ******* government won't let me buy parts cause they think the kids are out chewing on the tires.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

might be usefull to know a canuck or two soon..
Here's a tv commercial shown sometimes up here, they just want you to buy proper size stuff for kids, I saw a kid out on a 350 warrior couldn't even touch the floorboards.. Thats unsafe don't care who you are or where your riding, but he did have a helmet on.
http://www.dontblametommy.ca/Eng/video.htm


----------



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

I just wonder if they would let anything past customs if some of our northern brothers sent us some parts?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

langford2000 said:


> I just wonder if they would let anything past customs if some of our northern brothers sent us some parts?


Probably would not be a problem, the'd just look like car parts.


----------



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

Good point, I might have to send you some $$$ if ever one of the kids rides goes hard down for something.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Not a problem, I'd be glad too!!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Hay this is still a problem. Go to the AMA site and send there letter to your congress person!! www.AmericanMotorcyclist.com, http://www.amadirectlink.com/news/story.asp?id=747
*AMA Hall of Famer Malcolm Smith defies federal law banning sale of youth motorcycles and ATVs*

Posted March 20, 2009 Email Print

 

_Story by Bill Kresnak_
_Photos by Carlos Aguirre_
In an act of defiance against what he says is a ridiculous law, AMA Hall of Famer Malcolm Smith sold three youth OHVs on March 19 despite a federal ban on the sale of those vehicles.

Smith sold two 65cc motorcycles and a youth ATV at a rally he organized at his Malcolm Smith Motorsports motorcycle and ATV dealership in Riverside, Calif. Among those attending the rally were fellow AMA Hall of Famers Jeff Ward, Jeremy McGrath and Scot Harden. AMA Western States Representative Nick Haris, Troy Lee and Glen Helen Raceway owner Bud Feldkamp also were there to show support, as well as many other off-road riders and motorized recreation enthusiasts.

A new law -- the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act of 2008 -- has effectively banned the sale of youth off-highway vehicles (OHVs) as of Feb. 10, 2009. Under the law, which is administered by the federal Consumer Product Safety Commission, manufacturers, importers, distributors and retailers are barred from making, importing, distributing or selling any product intended for children 12 and under that contains more than 600 parts per million of lead in any accessible part.

Smith was a pioneer in off-road motorcycling. He gained fame for his accomplishments in the Baja 1000 and for his gold-medal winning rides in the International Six Day Enduro competitions, but by far his biggest claim to fame was being a star of the influential 1970s motorcycle movie, "On Any Sunday." The scenes of Smith play-riding with his buddies, which included popular actor Steve McQueen, showed people across the country just how fun motorcycling could be. The movie helped launch an explosion in the popularity of off-road motorcycling in America.

Smith said he decided to sell youth machines despite the ban after a woman approached him to buy a motorcycle for her child so that the whole family could ride dirt bikes, and he was forced to tell her she couldn't buy the bike.

At that point, Smith said, he had had enough of the law.

He also said he planned more civil disobedience to bring attention to the law. 

Smith and others speaking at the rally urged those attending to contact their federal lawmakers to change the law to allow the sale of kids' motorcycles and ATVs. The AMA also is calling for action to help reverse the potentially devastating effect this could have on the sport of OHV recreation.

Ed Moreland, AMA vice president for government relations, said he fears that if this issue isn't addressed immediately, irreparable harm will be done to family motorized recreational activities, youth racing and the powersports industry.

"Many of the small dealers and suppliers are already struggling with an unfavorable economy and may not survive the loss of their youth vehicle and parts sales," he added.

"Furthermore, it is of utmost importance that young riders only ride appropriately sized machines," he said. "To eliminate the availability of ATVs and motorcycles designed for riders 12 and under will likely cause some consumers to buy OHVs that are physically too large for young riders.

"It makes no sense to trade an effective safety measure like right-sized machines for kids for a theoretical one that prevents them from ingesting lead in the event they eat their motorcycle," Moreland said. "That simply doesn’t happen and youth model motorcycles and ATVs should be put back on the market before someone really does get hurt."

You can help. Write to the CPSC and ask its members to exclude OHVs from the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act. Write to:

Chairwoman Nancy Nord
Commissioner Thomas Moore
U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
4330 East-West Highway  Bethesda, MD 20814.

Also, contact your federal lawmakers and ask them to support legislation to exempt youth motorcycles and ATVs from the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act. You can contact your federal legislators by going to the "Rights" and then "Issues and Legislation"*section* of this website.
Plus, there you can sign up for the AMA Government Relations Department's Action E-list so that you can be notified by e-mail when you can make a difference on important issues.
If you would like to circulate a petition to change the law, contact Jessica Irving, AMA grassroots coordinator, at*[email protected]*.


Jeff Ward was among the industry stars who bought a kid's bike from Smith. 

Malcolm Smith Motorsports is located in Riverside, Calif.​ 

*From the mouths of kids: Riders rally in Washington, D.C., against lead ban for motorcycles*

Posted April 1, 2009 Email Print

 
Motorcyclists, AMA members, motorcycle dealers and industry officials gathered in Washington D.C. today to rally in support of an effort to overturn a ban on the sales of youth-model motorcycles and ATVs that is mandated by the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act (CPSIA).
Standing in the Capitol Building Visitors Center, the rally-goers heard from federal lawmakers, powersports industry watchdogs and others, all urging the Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) to correct the unintended consequences of the CPSIA. Designed to curtail the sale of toys containing lead to children 12 years old and younger, the CPSIA inadvertently ensnared youth-model motorcycles and ATVs because certain parts, including batteries and valve stems, may contain lead, which can be harmful to children if ingested.
The AMA, its members and other motorcycle groups have been supporting an industry petition for an exclusion from the regulation ban since early February. Wednesday's rally was organized by industry groups affected by the CPSIA.
Of all the speakers at the rally, perhaps no one captured the problems the law has created for young motorcycle and ATV riders better than a youngster -– an AMA member -- who had to stand on a chair to be seen above the podium. 
"My name is Chase Yentzer, and I'm 6 years old. I ride dirtbikes with my family. I race dirtbikes. Please give me my dirtbike back. I promise not to eat it," he said, to thunderous applause.
The rally is one more step in the ongoing battle to convince the CSPC to grant an exemption from the CPSIA for the sale of youth-sized motorcycles and ATVs, noted Ed Moreland, the AMA's vice president of government relations, who also attended the rally.
"Seeing so many motorcyclists and ATVers coming together to fight for their right to enjoy their favorite motorsports with their families really is heartwarming,'' Moreland said. "With the CPSC's vote on an exclusion expected soon, I hope the message is coming through loud and clear that the unintended consequences of the CPSIA should be fixed -- and soon -- for riders, kids, parents, dealers and the entire industry."
For more information about the gathering, visit the rally's website at www.amendthecpsia.com.
Motorcyclists and ATV riders can tell the CPSC how they feel about the ban by visiting the "Issues and Legislation" area of www.AmericanMotorcyclist.com. AMA members will also find a self-addressed card in the May issue of _American Motorcyclist _magazine that they can mail directly to the CPSC.
Interested parties can also sign up to get e-mail Action Alerts in the "Rights" section of www.AmericanMotorcyclist.com to keep abreast of issues threatening motorcycling and ATV riding.


​ 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 ​


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

This is more Big Brothership. i hope it's amended. No **** kids anywhere are chewing on and ingesting their bikes. I mean CMON!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

They have thier Dora the explorer toys for that.

F'n goverment.

In thier therory they should cut down all trees too....kids climb them and might fall out and hurt themselves.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i chewed on barbies =D


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

BigP said:


> i chewed on barbies =D


Remembering your first time.....how sweet.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'z eats a few duckys and gooses full of the leads and neverz hurted mez yetts.


----------



## billythecow (May 25, 2009)

i'm so sick of these extreme minority groups deciding they know whats best for the general population


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

HAY GUY's this is still going on we need to do something about this!! they got some sort of extension for 2 year's a year ago so we have 1 year left to get this stopped!!!!! click the link to help and send a message to congress. 

http://www.mic.org/stbn.cfm
stopthebannow.com


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i have this on the front page!

​


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Phree
This is important to me. I started riding when I was young like 4 years old we had a tryzinger 3 wheeler (light blue), my dad had stuff when he was a kid, and now my son is riding a pw50 and an ATV. This is a family sport for us that gos back 4 gen! lets keep it going!! This is my boy he just learned how to ride with out training wheel on this day!!! As you can see there are allot of kids out riding of all ages on this track we plowed just for them! Oh yah I didn't see any one gnaw on anything other then the cookies one of the Moms brought out for all of the kids.


----------

